# insuring a UK car



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

PLEASE can anyone help. We have relocated to Sardinia and as yet our car is still British registered. We desperately need to reinsure her and cannot find anyone to do this. Does anyone have experience of this please.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Janeym said:


> PLEASE can anyone help. We have relocated to Sardinia and as yet our car is still British registered. We desperately need to reinsure her and cannot find anyone to do this. Does anyone have experience of this please.


So does it need matriculating, since you're now in Sardinia

Jo xx


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

What's that mean jojo??


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Ah registering, only been here three month's so still running car brought from England as we can't buy a car here yet. We've been told its ok to run on British plates but can't insure her over here. Need someone that insures ex pats.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Janeym said:


> Ah registering, only been here three month's so still running car brought from England as we can't buy a car here yet. We've been told its ok to run on British plates but can't insure her over here. Need someone that insures ex pats.


I dont know the rules in Italy, but the rules for most other EU countries are that the car must be matriculated within 3 months (90 days) and can only be driven by a resident of the same country as the car is registered.

In Spain for example, you can get insurance for a British car, even if you are a resident of Spain ........... until you have a prang or need to make a claim, then the insurance wont cover you and you risk getting a hefty fine for driving without insurance. But like I say, I dont know if the rules are the same in Italy

Jo xxx


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Ah right, I'm trying to chase the answer to that one. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Janeym said:


> Ah right, I'm trying to chase the answer to that one. Thanks


Well Italy is in the EU, so its not going to be much different - maybe now is the time to either matriculate or to sell and buy another car?

Jo xxx


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Any idea how much it is to matriculate ??


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you resident in Italy?


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes we moved here in June


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

But have you complete the process for residence with the town hall? If you have you can buy an Italian car. If you want to keep your current car I'd wander over to the nearest driving school. They often handle various kinds of paperwork( Road tax,license renewal,plates etc). Hopefully they can give you an idea of the cost to replate the car.


----------



## Janeym (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you Nick that's very helpful


----------

